# Problem mit Umlauten in xml Dateien auf englischen Systemen



## Weisswurst (4. Mrz 2008)

Hi!

Ich hab schon wieder so ne blöde Frage...
Ich muss mit einem VBA Script XML Dateien von verschiedenen Windowsrechnern runterladen, durchlaufen und bestimmte Werte (Benutzernamen) in ner Textbox ausgeben. Auf den Windowsrechnern läuft immer ein englisches Windows Server 2k3.

Das ist soweit kein Problem läuft wie geschmiert.
Jetzt gibts leider neuerdings hier auch so Leute mit Umlauten im Namen...  Statt der Umlaute bekomm ich aufregende Schriftzeichen angezeigt.  

Wenn ich bei mir lokal eine XML mit Umlauten anlege bekomm ich aber die Umlaute angezeigt!
Kopier ich die Datei vom anderen Rechner auf meine Platte bekomm ich keine Umlaute. Kopier ich aber den Inhalt(!) der "englischen" Datei in meine "deutsche" XML Datei per Notepad und Copy&Paste und lese dann diese ein, dann seh ich wieder Umlaute in der MessageBox...
Öffne ich einfach nur die englischen XMLs bei mir in Notepad werden die Umlaute auch angezeigt.

Hat jemand ne Idee, was da los ist, was ich tun könnte?

Thx und Gruß
Wurscht


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mrz 2008)

Welches Encoding hast du im XML deklariert und welches hast du im Anschluß tatsächlich verwendet?


----------



## Weisswurst (4. Mrz 2008)

Meinst du das?

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" standalone="no" ?>
```

Ist bei beiden das Gleiche.
Ich kopiere im Notepad wirklich den kompletten Inhalt der Datei in meine neue.
Einschliesslich der Zeile dort oben.


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mrz 2008)

Notepad zählt nicht als Editor. Du solltest schon ein halbswegs sinnvolles Programm verwenden und es natürlich auch auf UTF-8 Encoding eingestellt haben.


----------



## Weisswurst (4. Mrz 2008)

Ok, hab grad festgestellt, dass ich Notepad++ auf'm Rechner hab. (Geschäftsrechner... )
Jedenfalls wenn ich dort auf utf 8 umstelle bekomm ich statt der Umlaute Rechtecke angezeigt.

Ich müsste also nun schauen, wie ich in VBA die Datei als ANSI eingelesen bekomme?

Edit: Alternativ könnte ich auch nach den Schriftzeichen suchen und diese im VBA Script dann durch die entsprechenden Umlaute ersetzen...

Edit2: Ok der Spass funzt jetzt. Danke dir!


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mrz 2008)

Nein, du solltest dafür sorgen das in deinem XML auch das Encoding verwendest das du deklarierst.  :roll:


----------



## Weisswurst (4. Mrz 2008)

Ich schreib die XML nicht.
Wär froh, wenn ich das könnte, dann würden einige hundert Euro mehr im Monat rüber kommen.
Aber an's Hauptprogramm lassen die mich nit ran. Ich bin hier nur Werkstudent


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mrz 2008)

Wenn der Header deiner XML das falsche Encoding deklariert, dann ist sie auch nicht korrekt. Klär das am besten mit dem Verantwortlichen.


----------

